

A simple, but incredibly powerful pastebin service - halosghost
https://ptpb.pw

======
halosghost
It has a max filesize of 60 MiB (larger than pomf), supports pygments
highlighting (like ix/sprunge) and line numbering (without breaking
copy/paste), supports arbitrary filetypes, supports on-the-fly rendering ReST
pastes into HTML, deleting pastes, secret and vanity pastes and even URL
shortening.

This is the most feature-complete and powerful pastebin I have ever come upon,
and yet it remains incredibly simple to use.

